# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Πρόβλημα με σίδερο juro pro 580 IS21

## niko67

Καλημέρα,

έχω ενα προβλημα με το σίδερο juro pro 580: δε βγάζει ατμό ενώ ο λέβητας θερμαίνει το νερό κανονικά (οι θερμοστάτες δουλεύουν).

Ευχαριστώ
Νίκος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλημέρα , μπας και έχεις κανένα αναλυτικό σχεδιάγραμμα της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής όπου να εικονίζει όλα τα εξαρτήματα του? 
Αν ναι πάσαρε το ... και θα την βρούμε την τρύπα .

----------


## sakhs75

Ελεγξε την ηλεκτρομαγνητικη βαλβιδα αν λειτουργει.

----------


## Lopm!nd

1) Όταν πατάς το κουμπί απελευθέρωσης ατμού χτυπάει η βαλβίδα? Αν ΝΑΙ τότε θα πρέπει να επέμβεις στο κομμάτι απο βαλβίδα έως το σίδερο για καθάρισμα.
2) Αν ΟΧΙ  άνοιξε την συσκευή και 
    α. δώσε απευθείας ρεύμα(φάση-ουδέτερο μόνο) στο ακροδέκτες του πηνίου της βαλβίδας(είναι αυτοί που είναι παράλληλοι μεταξύ τους- η    γείωση δηλαδή είναι κάθετα)
ή β) εναλλακτικά αν έχεις πολύμετρο μέτρα τους δυο προαναφερθέντες ακροδέκτες αν έχουν συνέχεια.
Αν δεν έχει συνέχεια ή δεν χτυπάει όταν της δώσεις ρεύμα ΆΛΛΑΞΕ το πηνίο (περίπου 5 ευρώ στο εμπόριο)

Περιμένουμε ΝΕΑ... 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

